# Bindings for Never Summer Proto HD? All mountain Freestyle



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Great deals on Rome's bindings on evo

Rome Snowboard Bindings | evo outlet


----------



## gsmokez (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot. Appreciate that. Gives me two days to come to a decision.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Go with the 390's have them on 3 of my boards, there bomb proof and customization options on setup are awesome for getting your dialed in just right.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you want to stick with Union, go with Contact Pros.

My pick would be Flux DS.

But, in reality, you could go with a ton of different bindings on the Proto and likely end up happy.


----------



## gsmokez (Dec 25, 2009)

Seems a lot of people on this forum like the Flux DS'. Definitely gonna have to look into them a little more. Thanks for your input bud.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Based on your riding description, I'm gonna put another vote up for the DS!!!!!


----------



## gsmokez (Dec 25, 2009)

Picked up a pair of the Flux DS. Thanks guys, now just need it to snow.


----------

